Ask HN: What do you want to avoid or minimize in your next job? - mgav
======
mgav
In a week or so, I'll take all the answers here and summarize them as a
comment on this post.

Disclosure: I have a startup that matches tech talent with opportunities, but
I'm NOT a recruiter and it's NOT a recruiting or contracting business.

------
mgav
Lengthy, pointless meetings

